# Atv Upgrades



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well someone gave me a junk aluminum diamond plate toolbox. Latches were junk it was bent up so I am using it for scrap basically. So I made some diamond plate accessories for the good ol' cat.


----------



## Cyber36 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice Job! Must be nice owning a metal brake...........


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Cyber36;1025785 said:


> Nice Job! Must be nice owning a metal brake...........


metal break no, vice and 2x4 yes hahaha


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks wicked sharp.


----------

